# Competition Announcement Rules



## abunickabhi (Aug 7, 2021)

Original discussion here: https://forum.worldcubeassociation.org/t/competition-announcement-rules-august-2021/15043

The WCA Board has decided on the following guidelines in order for a competition to be approved:

Reference: Coronavirus Pandemic (COVID-19) - Statistics and Research - Our World in Data 4

Country case counts less than 1 per million:


Senior Delegate may approve the competition restriction less meaning the organizers do not need to follow the ‘holding of competitions’ section of the WCA Competition Safety Policy
Senior Delegates should consider the ability to travel from areas of more prevalent infection before approving a competition as restriction less.
Country case counts less than 50 per million:


Senior Delegate may approve the competition
Competition safety plan should be reviewed showing consideration for the ‘holding of competitions’ section of the WCA Competition Safety Policy
A competitor limit may be approved to a maximum of 1 attendee per 2 square meters (1 competitor per 4 square meters)
No action is required if case numbers rise above 50 per million (unless case counts exceed 100 per million) except checking that the safety plan is suitable for the increased number
Country case counts less than 100 per million:


Board will be in charge of competition approvals
Competition safety plan will be reviewed through our google form link and the plan should completely cover the ‘holding of competitions’ section of the WCA competition safety policy
Competitions will be approved up to a maximum of 1 attendee per 3 square meters (1 competitor per 6 square meters)
If case numbers rise above 100 per million in the period of 2 weeks to 7 days before the competition then it will be cancelled except for when the following section applies.
Country case counts less than 200 per million:


No new competitions will be announced if the country is above 100 per million cases.
Already announced competitions may proceed provided they meet the following 3 requirements:
Greater than 50% of the population has received the first dose of a COVID-19 vaccine.
All attendees are required to have received the final dose of a COVID-19 vaccine at least 14 days before the competition or show a negative COVID-19 test from no more than 96 hours before the start of the competition. The organizer/Delegates must verify proof of this from all attendees before they enter the venue
All points in the WCA Competition Safety Policy are to be strictly adhered to throughout the duration of the competition.

If case numbers rise above 200 per million in the period of 2 weeks to 7 days before the competition then it will be cancelled without exception.


----------

